# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  به نظرتون دیف بخونم؟ هندسه بخونم ؟ هر دو رو بخونم ؟

## Ahmad-Rp

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما عزیزان

دوستان عزیز این دوران عید به نظرم خوب و مفید خوندم ولی بین یه چند راهی

گیر کردم که فکر کنم وقت واسه ازمون و خطا نباشه

من درک خوبی نسبت به ریاضیات و هندسه دارم ولی تنوع سوالاش اذیتم میکنه

من میفهمم چی میگه ولی یه سوال دیگه با یه تیپ دیگه بزارم جلوم نمیتونم

حل کنم  :Yahoo (2): 

در کل برنامه دارم واسه خوندن فیزیک و شیمی 

شیمی فصل 1 سال 3 و فصل 4 سال 4  و فصل 4 و 5 سال 2 رو حذف کردم

فیزیک هم فصل 1 و 2 پیش حذف کردم

روی مطالبی که وقت میزارم با عمق خوب میخونم ولی در مورد ریاضیات سوال

داشتم به نظرتون دیف بخونم ؟؟ هندسه بخونم ؟؟؟

یا هردو رو با هم بخونم کمکم کنید لطفا

----------


## roshana

من رشته ی ریاضی نیستم ولی مشکل شما رو قبلا داشتم !!
یعنی اگه سوال رو تغییر میدادن نمیتونستم !! مشکل شما اینه که
صرفا سوال و جواب سوال رو میفهمید در حالی که باید راه حل رو
بفهمید مثلا تو درس شیمی اگه بدونید استوکیومتری چه کاربرد و
فلسفه ای داره هزار سوال رو میتونید حل کنید  :Yahoo (1):  
شیمی استوکیومتری رو حذف کردید؟! و دو فصل اخر سال دوم ؟!
شاید ازشون خیلی سوال نیاد ولی مواد و اسامی زیادش مخصوصا
استوکیومتری همه جا به دردتون میخوره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mr.Dr

> با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما عزیزان
> 
> دوستان عزیز این دوران عید به نظرم خوب و مفید خوندم ولی بین یه چند راهی
> 
> گیر کردم که فکر کنم وقت واسه ازمون و خطا نباشه
> 
> من درک خوبی نسبت به ریاضیات و هندسه دارم ولی تنوع سوالاش اذیتم میکنه
> 
> من میفهمم چی میگه ولی یه سوال دیگه با یه تیپ دیگه بزارم جلوم نمیتونم
> ...


دوست عزیز!
شمایی که فصل 1 شیمی 3 رو حذف کردید باید فصل 3 شیمی 3 رو هم حذف کنید!  :Yahoo (56): 
فصل 1 شیمی 3 پایه فصل 3 شیمی 3 میشه!
اصلاً سؤالات فصل 3 شیمی 3 با فصل 1 شیمی 3 ترکیبی میان!

----------


## Reza Stops

> دوست عزیز!
> شمایی که فصل 1 شیمی 3 رو حذف کردید باید فصل 3 شیمی 3 رو هم حذف کنید! 
> فصل 1 شیمی 3 پایه فصل 3 شیمی 3 میشه!
> اصلاً سؤالات فصل 3 شیمی 3 با فصل 1 شیمی 3 ترکیبی میان!


والا اگه این شیمی 3 میگید که الان جلوم بازه فصل یک پایه کل کتاب فصل دوم آنتالپی با استوکیومتری ترکیبی میاد مگه میشه فصل یک رو حذف کرد؟  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## eli94

اصلا و ابدا و تحت هیچ شرایطی استو کیومتریو حذف نکن..اگه قراره حذف بشه محلولها گزینه بهتریه...از سال 4 اسیدوباز سوالای سختی میدن بعدش شما گرفتی پیوند کوالانسی و شیمی آلی و حذف کردی؟؟؟ اینو 2تا روهم 5تا سواله سوالاش تو کنکور به سختی اسیدوبازم نیست که اکثرا غلط میزنن ...اگه قراره حذف کنی محلول واسیدوبازو حذف کن..ولی اگه دیدی وقت اضافه آوردی محلول بعضی مباحثشو بخون که بتونی 2تاشوبزنی از4تا

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

همه ش راجب شیمی بحث شد اقا من مبحث های حفظی رو میخونم  :Yahoo (1): 

میخوام شبی 5 تا تمرین استکیومتری رو حل کنم که راه بیافتم

----------


## eli94

آخه ما تجربی هستیم فقط تو همین زمینه میتونیم کمکت کنیم بقیه رو ریاضیا زحمتشو میکشن..

----------


## Demon Soul

> همه ش راجب شیمی بحث شد اقا من مبحث های حفظی رو میخونم 
> 
> میخوام شبی 5 تا تمرین استکیومتری رو حل کنم که راه بیافتم


استو که کاری نداره
کمک خواستی بگو من کمکت میکنم
استو خیلی راحته میتونی ظرف یک هفته برای درصد 70 جمعش کنی عزیزم!
درضمن استو فقط سوال مستقیم نداره! استو و واکنش نویسی از دو مباحثین که لابه لای سوالای دیگه خودشونو به طور غیر مستقیم جا میدن
الان میخوای اب تبلور حل کنی
استو
میخوای فرمول تجربی مولکولی تو فصل مواد الی بنویسی
استو
میخوای سوالای اسید باز حل کنی یهو درصد خلوص یا بازده میده
استو
چی؟
استو
کی؟
استو
کجا؟ استو
تلفن: استوکیومتری ، فصل اول سال سوم! :yahoo (4):

----------


## Lara27

> استو که کاری نداره
> کمک خواستی بگو من کمکت میکنم
> استو خیلی راحته میتونی ظرف یک هفته برای درصد 70 جمعش کنی عزیزم!
> درضمن استو فقط سوال مستقیم نداره! استو و واکنش نویسی از دو مباحثین که لابه لای سوالای دیگه خودشونو به طور غیر مستقیم جا میدن
> الان میخوای اب تبلور حل کنی
> استو
> میخوای فرمول تجربی مولکولی تو فصل مواد الی بنویسی
> استو
> میخوای سوالای اسید باز حل کنی یهو درصد خلوص یا بازده میده
> ...


میشه بگید چطور میشه توی یک هفته 70 زد استو رو؟

----------


## Demon Soul

> میشه بگید چطور میشه توی یک هفته 70 زد استو رو؟


بله یک هفته تمرین کنی میتونی من خودم تست کردم که میگم!
استو فرمول نداره فقط فهم و محاسبات داره
فهمش که توی یک هفته حله
میمونه محاسباتش که همیشه اون 30 درصد خطای دانش اموزا رو تشکیل میده برای همین نگفتم صد وگرنه با یک هفته دیدن نمونه کارهای استو میتونی 90 درصد حل مسئله هارو بفهمی:yahoo (4):

فقط محلول است که سخته توی کل شیمی
من پارسال اینهمه میگفتن شیمی سخته سخته 70 زدم

----------


## Reza Stops

درود ، استارتر عزیز ما هنوز به دیفرانسیل و فیزیک پیش نرسیدم اما در رابطه با هندسه ، هندسه یکی از آسونترین درس های کنکوره ( به اعتقاد من ) سوالات به شدت اسونی میاد ارزش حذف کردن نداره خیلی میتونه کمکت کنه

----------


## Baaraan

هندسه تحلیلی رو میگی یا پایه؟پایه که خیلی متنوع سوال میدن و بهتره حذف کنی ولی تحلیلی رو بخون.دیف هم که میشه زد

----------


## jarvis

احیانا شما در مورد فهمیدن درس اشتباه میکنی. فهمیدن یه مبحث یعنی اینکه بتونی به یکی دیگه هم درس رو بفهمونی و توضیح بدی. حرف شما یعنی اینکه من نمیتونم روی سوال استدلال کنم پس مفاهیم رو بهتر بخون. من رشتم تجربیه ولی اگه جای شما بودم دیف رو انتخاب میکردم.

----------


## Demon Soul

اگه هندسه گسسته رو حذف میکنی عب نداره ولی تحلیلیو حذف نکن اصلا و ابدا
یا دسته کم فقط مقاطع(فصل سوم) رو حذف کن

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> درود ، استارتر عزیز ما هنوز به دیفرانسیل و فیزیک پیش نرسیدم اما در رابطه با هندسه ، هندسه یکی از آسونترین درس های کنکوره ( به اعتقاد من ) سوالات به شدت اسونی میاد ارزش حذف کردن نداره خیلی میتونه کمکت کنه


استارتر نیستم  :Yahoo (21): 

خیلی از مبحث ها رو خوندم فقط 3 تا مبحث از هندسه نخوندم و 2 تا از دیف

میخواستم بدونم کدوم به صرفه تره مثل اینکه دیف به صرفه تره

----------


## Reza Stops

> استارتر نیستم 
> 
> خیلی از مبحث ها رو خوندم فقط 3 تا مبحث از هندسه نخوندم و 2 تا از دیف
> 
> میخواستم بدونم کدوم به صرفه تره مثل اینکه دیف به صرفه تره


نمیدونید معنی استارتر چیه؟ یعنی شروع کننده تایپیک ، کیه پس؟

----------

